# What personality disorder would each type be most likely to have?



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a few ideas

ISTJ- OCD
INFP- Schizophrenia
ESFJ- Histrionic
INTJ- Narcissism


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

For ENTP it's antisocial.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

INFJ : Schizoid


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I can see INFx as Schizophrenic, Borderline, Schizoid and Schizotypal.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

ExTP is antisocial.
I don't think INTJ is narcissism, I think that ExTJ is narcissism.
INTP is Schizoid personality disorder.
ESFJ is histrionic.


Also, Schizophrenia isn't a personality disorder.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

accidental double post.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

ENFP Bipolar
INFP Schizophrenia

ENTP Multiple personality
INTP Psychopathy

ESFJ Histrionic
ISFJ Passive-aggressive

ISTP Antisocial

ESFP Borderline
ISFP Depressive

ENTJ Sadism
INTJ Narcissism

ISTJ Obsessive compulsive


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Alright, I'll partake in this. 

I'll start off with the paranoid personality disorder. Those who are paranoid usually exhibit traits such as hostility, emotional detachment, and distrust of others. I believe such behaviors are linked to introverted thinkers. I'll give this to the ISTJ, ISTP, INTJ, and the INTP.

Let's move on to the Schizoid personality disorder. Those who have this personality disorder, usually exhibit traits such as lack of willingness to engage in social interactions, and emotional expression. They usually cannot pick up social cues. These traits lead me to believe that the INTJ and the INTP are the most closely linked.

Schizotypal personality disorder, this one is only going to have one type. Schizotypal's usually exhibit odd behavior, wear odd clothes, and have odd beliefs. Combine that with indifference to others, discomfort in close relationships, and stunted emotional expression, you get an INTx. What makes me boil down to one type, is that Schizotypal's often have magical thinking, which to me, references introverted intuition, which leads me to believe that the INTJ would fit this bill.

The antisocial personality disorder. People with this personality disorder usually exhibit violent behavior, disregard to safety, and typically don't know what's right from wrong. To me, this seems clearly like an ESTP, or ISTP.

The borderline personality disorder. People with this personality disorder usually exhibit traits such as fear of being alone, unstable emotions, and tend to be impulsive. This, to me, is a clear winner for the ESFP.

The histrionic personality disorder. People with this personality disorder usually exhibit sensitivity to what others say, is constantly seeking attention, and is very much concerned with their psychical appearance. Straight up ESFJ, or ESFP. 

A fun one, the narcissistic personality disorder. At first, I thought this would be a typical INTJ, until I researched a bit more. People with this personality disorder usually exhibit exaggeration of their abilities, expects constant praise from others, and are insensitive to other's emotions. I would argue that this is more ENTx, therefore, the ENTJ and ENTP takes the cake.

The avoidant personality disorder, pretty much the opposite of the previous one I described, the narcissistic personality disorder. People with this personality disorder usually exhibit extreme shyness, and sensitivity combined with social isolation and feelings of inadequacy. That indicates IxFx. Congratulations ISFJ, ISFP, INFJ, and INFP, you win. 

Remember, these are just my interpretations, and in no way am I implying that all types have these disorders.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

INTP - anxiety, agoraphobia, psychosis, schizophrenia.

We can accidentally start to leave far too deeply in our minds.

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if INTPs and/or INTJs are the usual culprits in things like mass killings and other random attacks, with no motivation other than deep mental issues.

Introverts in general, actually. We're the ones who can end up rather lost in our thoughts.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Paranoid: xNxJ. 
xSxJ: Obsessive Compulsive
ExFJ: Histrionic
Schizoid/Schizotypal: INxx
Narcissistic: xxFP
ASPD: xxTP

A lot of mental illnesses are listed in this thread. Where personality disorders describe a set of already existing behaviors, a mental illness is caused by an issue in the brain. Just seems a little rude to trivialize it like that.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Schizoid: INTJ
Schizotypal: IxFP
Paranoid: ISFJ
Antisocial: ENTJ
Borderline: IxFx
Histrionic: ESFJ
Narcissistic: ENTJ
Avoidant: IxTx
Dependent: ESFJ 
Obsessive-Compulsive: xSTJ

I'm an INTJ, and I've been pre-diagnosed with Obsessive-Compulsive PD, Schizoid PD and Antisocial PD, but I've never been really diagnosed with them. I do have a diagnosis for Avoidant PD, but my current psychiatrist might be undiagnosing me soon


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

INFJ: manic depressive (mostly not to the bipolar/clinical level)

ISFJ: OCD when under stress


----------



## Moze (Nov 25, 2011)

Some of these aren't personality disorders. They are mental illnesses or as the mental health system calls them, "diseases". Schizophrenia is an example. I have Schizophrenia.


----------



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

Moze said:


> Some of these aren't personality disorders. They are mental illnesses or as the mental health system calls them, "diseases". Schizophrenia is an example. I have Schizophrenia.


i'm soo sorry if you feel in any way offended by this thread and/or its triviality. Schizophrenia is awful to live with, I just hope you've gotten good medication and found a way to adequately cope. Sending hugs <3


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

They are developmental and nurture based, a good chunk of these disorders. D'you think personality types emerge the same way? Maybe we should make pills for personality types, kinda like the Penfield Mood Organ; there are pharmacies that need to be fed.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

schizoid: IxTx types; IxTP expecially (due to inferior Fe)
schizotypal: INxx
paranoid: could be any IxTx type IMO
antisocial: ISTP, ESTP, ENTP, maybe ENTJ as well
borderline: ExFP
histrionic: ExFx
narcissistic: ENTx
avoidant: IxFx
OCPD: xSTJ
dependent: xxFJ


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

INFJ -- Avoidant

I had full-blown avoidant disorder during high school. After finding out that I was an INFJ, it wasn't difficult to understand why. INFJs have a function stack that very easily works against them if they don't discipline themselves or have a sturdy psychological foundation. Being introverts, people still drain us and make us uncomfortable at times, but Fe makes us drawn to them and the achievement of their happiness regardless. When we're put in situations where we feel that we can't make others happy, it pushes us into being avoidant. When I was younger, I really felt like my heart was raw; deeply affected by how others felt. This made being around people very, very exhausting.


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

INTP: Schizoid
ENTP: Sociopath
INFP: Covert Narcissist
ENFP: Borderline
ISTP: Schizophrenia
ESTP: Overt Narcissist
ISFP: Bipolar
ESFP: Histrionic
INTJ: Aspergers
ENTJ: Psychopath
INFJ: Self-defeating
ENFJ: Dependent
ISTJ: OCD
ESTJ: Sadistic
ISFJ: Passive-agressive
ESFJ: ESFJ


----------



## myanonemail (Jul 3, 2016)

How many of these disorders can be treated/cured? It's a bit sad that there are so many "disorders" defined. What is then normal? Who defines normal? For example if I enclose myself for hours to my hobby which gives me tons of happiness and joy I probably could be diagnosed with some of these disorders. I don't get it. Suddenly something which gives me joy is defined as an disorder (probably antisocial would fit the bill I think based on the name of the disorder).


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Well if this helps I just did a personality disorder test. (Doesn't mean you have them, its just a scale)
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid:	Moderate
Schizotypal:	High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Very High
Histrionic:	Moderate
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

In no way do I believe I have a personality disorder. I just believe I'm the way I am because of life experiences, nature and nuture and whatnot. This is just for "fun".
I don't mean any disrespect to people who actually have these disorders.


----------

